# Announcing memtest_vulkan - opensource video memory stability test



## StViolenceDay (Sep 28, 2022)

*memtest_vulkan** - stress test video memory for stability during overclocking or repair.*​Opensource & crossplatform tool written in vulkan compute. Developed as an alternative to OpenCL-based tool memtestCL

Just start application, wait several minutes and stop testing by Ctrl+C. Detected errors are displayed immediately during test run.

Sceenshot from over-overclocked rx580:






The most transparent way to get prebuilt binaries - download github artifacts from https://github.com/GpuZelenograd/memtest_vulkan/actions/runs/3140130070


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Sep 28, 2022)

Looks like the VRAM is a wee bit unstable.


----------

